# PTG urgently required



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Folks, 

I need to measure 2 areas on my car, anyone in the greater belfast area that can help?

Thanks in advance


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

I'v one but I'm a bit far away from you I'm sure - Enniskillen, Co. Fermanagh


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

No worries mate

Cheers for the offer.


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

im in bangor!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

portadown here if ur stuck!


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Bangor would be closest.

Rosssei - drop me a PM when suits you to take a reading.

Ronnie - Thanks for the offer buddy.


----------

